# Important Web Page Not Working



## Solaris

I'm trying to schedule an appointment with CVS for the Covid Vaccine
using Firefox Browser. (I've got other browsers that are used infrequently.)






COVID Vaccine - Schedule a COVID-19 Vaccine | CVS Pharmacy


Let CVS help guide you through everything you need to know about the coronavirus vaccine. Get all your questions answered and learn how to schedule your vaccine online or through the CVS Pharmacy® app.



www.cvs.com





When I select my state and click the "Get Started" button the page reloads.

I visited a local CVS that's providing the vaccine, thinking I could schedule
an appointment in the store. They won't or can't do it.

Whatever the problem is, I'm 99% certain there is no fix. I'm posting this
message because a 1% chance of resolution is better than zero.


----------



## Corday

Is it possible CVS doesn't have vaccine in your state? Also, if they get J&J, try again tomorrow as it's been approved again.


----------



## SpywareDr

Go here using Microsoft Edge: COVID Vaccine (COVID-19 Immunization Updates) | CVS Pharmacy


----------

